# General Chat > General Discussion >  Which is the best beach sport?

## igeorge

Hello guys,
I want to know about the best beach sport, which can play in Hawaiian Islands. I am planning to go next month with my family, and we all love to play sports. So I need information.

----------


## Robby Cott

Try and learn to windsurf as a group. It's great fun. I did it with some friends on a beach resort in a city in Greece called Kalamata.

Hope you enjoy yourselves.

----------


## Robby Cott

Woops ! Just seen I was WAY too late  :Smile: 

What did you and your family get up to on the beach?

----------


## jacobngo

Stand Up Paddleboard.
Scuba Diving.
Beach Soccer
Volleyball
Body Surfing

----------


## ankita1234

Stand-up Paddle-boarding. Standup paddle-boarding, or SUPing as it is more commonly known, appears to be the love child of canoeing and surfing. Scuba Diving. The deep blue is a relatively unexplored region of the world. Beach Soccer. Volleyball. Body Surfing. Water-skiing and Wake-boarding. Banana Boat. Surfing.

----------


## Jennyrose

Stand up paddle boarding is great fun!

----------


## Urkofobra

I just love surfing. I started getting into it about two years ago and then I had a surf course for beginners. But now I'm confident in my abilities and I bought myself a new one https://easy-surfshop.com/ . This is an incredibly cool sport that I am ready to devote my life to.

----------


## Qwezysse

Thank you for another great surf shop

----------

